

German airline invites guy who lost iPhone prototype over for a beer - brazzy
http://www.everythingicafe.com/blog/lufthansa-wants-to-fly-gray-powell-to-germany/2010/04/22/

======
growt
If he comes to Munich I'll buy him a beer at the Hofbräuhaus or Oktoberfest
(if it's the right time of the year). So Gray if you read HN, contact me :)

